# 75% gsp 25% lab



## Engineer_Hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello, 

My question is could my dog be good for duck hunting? Or is it just good for pointing? I plan on taking him to classes this spring or maybe just training him myself to save money.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

My experience with mixed breeds are you get the instinct of one of the breeds, not both, or you have one confused dog. I think time will tell and you will just have to figure him (or her) out. And I am not knocking mixed bred dog, some turn out great, but I think it takes time to find out what you have. That is my experience.


----------



## Engineer_Hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

Ya I hear what your saying, he does point a lot more than retrieve though. He's starting to play fetch more so idk I guess I will have to wait a little more. Afterall, he is only 4 1/2 months old haha.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

It depends on what kinda line the75percent is my personal opinion is some gsps are better duck hunters than other they used to be and some lines still are a very versatile dog and any dog can be trained to retrieve with a good solid force fetch foundation I saw a beagle take a pretty good line on a blind in water so I don't know why yourdog can't do both at that young make every thing fun and an adventure


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

My GSP retrieved a lot of ducks, and a pheasant that landed in the sevier river. He loved water retrieves.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

It will depend on what drives he has and what you cultivate with him. If he has the drive to retrieve and you cultivate it properly he could be a dandy duck dog. If he has 0 drive to retrieve you're SOL. If he will retrieve and wants to retrieve focus on making the retrieving a really positive thing until he loves to do it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I use my GSP for ducks and he does great. But he doesn't hold up well in very cold weather. 
So now I have a heater on the boat for him and he can hunt well into the years cold weather. As for the retrieving. He will bring back everything I shoot. And with his nose he can find a lot of birds deep in the phrag. And GSP's are very strong swimmers.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Retrieving won't be a problem either way. Both breeds love to retrieve. The pointing/flushing/how far he ranges combination is going to be the surprise. What I meant as far as confused is the scenario of maybe he likes to point but only ranges a few yards out like a lab, what is the point of that. Or what if he ranges out bigger like a pointer but wants to flush like a lab.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a english pointer/lab mix. He has tons of drive & finds birds well. He does range out 100yds or so, but more often than not flushes he is only 1.5yrs old. I still ain't sure if he's gonna actually be a good pointer or not? I sure hope so!!!! He retrieves very well & LOVES water


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Engineer_Hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

bamacpl said:


> [iurl="http://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=51178&d=1420158667"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin dog! I'll post a pic of mine


----------



## Engineer_Hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's a few pictures where I've taken him out to do some scouting with me. He did fine with the gun shots and always went back n forth using his nose a lot. He did point a few times as in the second picture but not a bird lol.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

️️️Oh man!!! That is a beautiful dog!!!️️️


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Where do you live Engineer? I live in Roy.....looks like your up this way


----------



## Engineer_Hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

bamacpl said:


> Where do you live Engineer? I live in Roy.....looks like your up this way


Ya I live on the Airforce base. I actually work right off of 5600 s and 1900 w though as a recruiter for the time being, I'm originally an engineer.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Engineer_Hawk said:


> Ya I live on the Airforce base. I actually work right off of 5600 s and 1900 w though as a recruiter for the time being, I'm originally an engineer.


Cool I work up on HAFB as well. I could show YA some good places to get your dog into birds over this off season around here locally to get him exposed etc....give me a call
Derek
801-643-8102


----------



## Engineer_Hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

[/QUOTE]Cool I work up on HAFB as well. I could show YA some good places to get your dog into birds over this off season around here locally to get him exposed etc....give me a call
Derek
801-643-8102[/QUOTE]

Ya that would be awesome! I'll give you a call tomorrow. I'll PM you my number so you know who it is haha


----------

